# Myrtle Beach State Park surf fishing



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I was finally able to surf fish after all the rain today. Fishing the outgoing high tide. the water looks somewhat brown. No bites as of yet. how was just wondering how far you lucky ones have been casting your setup in the surf. Thanks for any help.


----------



## chumbucket2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Is the state park pier open 24 hrs?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it is but only if you are staying at the camp ground.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Rabbitdog is right .


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I pier fished there yesterday. Plenty of pullage...lack of quality. After both jigging and casting gotchas all day, I was rewarded with 2 Spanish mackerel that came within 4 minutes of each other. The fish providing pullage were baby blacktips, small croaker, and small whiting. A few quality whiting were caught along with two small weakfish trout. It seemed to be a baby blacktip shark run at times.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I fished this morning for three and a half hours. Plenty of whiting over the rails. Mostly small ones. Saw a nice Spanish caught on the straw Jigs. I tried jigging but nothing except for a few menheden. Will be using them in a few hours. The wind came up as it was time for lunch. Hopefully fishing will be much better.

Kim


----------



## chumbucket2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Left Apache pier at 7 pm today tons of small to medium spanish to be had! alot alot alot of black tips feeding just behind the T from the patrons cleaning there fish. Had to free line a spanish head back to one of the sharks, couldnt help myself!  We guestamate around 5 to 6 foot had him hooked up for a few minutes befor bit off and swam away got some awsome pics of the sharks feeding and the one I hooked into.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Fished pier today. Lots of action but smaller fish. Weather much nicer.Something big lost under pier due to light drag. either founder or black drum. Heading back down in 3 hours.
Kim


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

These reports are sounding more and more encouraging. Chumbucket, what were the Spanish caught on if you don't mind me asking? I'll be on Apache a week and a half from now.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

I left today with 3 spanish and 1 better blue (one that is too big for kingfish bait)- all the in late afternoon. 
straw rig- 2 spanish
got-cha plug- 1 spanish, 1 blue, and 1 lost blue or spanish hooked somewhere 40+yards out


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Went back out ond the state pier last night. The wind was fearsome. Nothing caught but the weather was beautiful. I surf fished today for 3 hours by the pier with no luck. it is still great to be outside today. Met several locals that were heading out around 11 a.m. Very very little action. One more day before its done for the season down here for me. I check the water for sand fleas but none were found. Just very very small minnows. Will try later this evening. It may have something to do with the full moon. Tight lines.
Kim


----------



## chumbucket2 (Apr 1, 2012)

straw rigs with pink blue straws seen tons of spanish cought on them the other day, by the way becareful where you stay had my truck stolen from the comfort suite hotel not to far from the pier! had to rent acar an drive back to VA with 2 kids and wife in a damn vw jetta with 4 fishing rods lmao worse damn trip ever in my life !!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

chumbucket2 said:


> straw rigs with pink blue straws seen tons of spanish cought on them the other day, by the way becareful where you stay had my truck stolen from the comfort suite hotel not to far from the pier! had to rent acar an drive back to VA with 2 kids and wife in a damn vw jetta with 4 fishing rods lmao worse damn trip ever in my life !!!!


OMG That SUCKS!


----------



## chumbucket2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes it does to say to the lest about it, but on the bright side the sob didnt get my rods just my tackle box and truck lol .


----------



## Chet2011 (Jul 20, 2011)

Finally got some whiting big enough to keep, OMG were they good.
Trying the pier for the first time since I moved tomorow. Got them on Walmart shrimp, one on a sand flea


----------

